# Opinions on Duckweed?



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm thinking about adding duckweed into a few of my betta's tanks. I've heard so many people say they hate the stuff because it grows so quickly and is hard to keep control of. I've also heard it has many benefits like soaking up ammonia and nitrate as well as giving a betta some cover to feel more secure just like a rice paddy would. I already siphon out uneaten food everyday and do weekly water changes as I don't have any filters. I don't think it would really be that hard to just scoop out some duckweed every now and then as well. Opinions?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I have it and like it. It doesn't work in my unbaffled filter tanks though as it gets pushed under water. And yep, I just scoop out a handful when needed. It WILL stick to your hands and your gravel vac and everything you put in there. There are more floating plants that are less annoying like salvinia and red root floaters and more. But I don't have any.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I love duckweed! The only annoying thing is that it sticks to vacuum tubes and arms when you stick them in the tank, but they are great for shade and absorbing ammonia. I bought some recent through someone on the forums. I am working on a corral for my floating plants, so my betta doesn't have to find a spot to get air, and so part of the tank can get full light.

Salvinia Minima is good too, it is a little bigger and less of an annoyance. Aqua Aurora is selling some in the marketplace thread.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> API Stress Coat does detoxify chlorine/chloramine, but this is one of a few conditioners that contain aloe vera, and there is not a shred of scientific evidence that this is beneficial. Quite the contrary. Aloe vera in the water means aloe vera gumming up the fish's gills and entering the fish.


If your duck weed is growing out of control its because it has access to nutrients.

If you dont like or want duckweed try water sprite.
I live the stuff, 
I just scoop out a bunch every week.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a complicated love-hate relationship with duckweed. On one hand they're such an awesome nutrients sponge and I thank them for what they do for my tank. But on the other hand they stick to *everything*, and takes forever to get rid of. So I don't hate them, but since there's such thing as Salvinia, RRF and water lettuce, I won't touch duckweed.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome nutrient sink, but I've switched to crystalwort and water sprite. Equally efficient and less annoying to work with. (I didn't mind it while I had it.)


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Zhylis, can crystalwort (ricca) be floating/unplanted? I thought it needed to be planted.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I find duckweed very useful for absorbing nutrients and shading the lower levels of my tanks. However, I hate that it gets all over my arms and hands whenever I do any maintenance. 

I grew riccia floating. It just formed a dense mat at the surface of the tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Riccia, too. Grew it floating and it did great.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Quick and simple propagation: 1 gallon plastic tub, riccia on top and (java) moss on the bottom. The riccia grows like a weed with access to surface CO2. Basically covers the tops of my fry tanks too, excellent surface cover.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I scoop out 75% of the duckweed in Nick's tank every week and it's back next week hahaha.

I'm partial to giant duckweed because it grows at a slightly less crazy speed and I think the larger size is more aesthetically pleasing than a wad of green dots that normal duckweed is.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I scoop out 75% of the duckweed in Nick's tank every week


I wish you would also make me coffee and cakes. LOL


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

NickAu said:


> I wish you would also make me coffee and cakes. LOL


Well I always have gingerbread cookies because no one in the house has a taste for them but me.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Imo duckweed is fine if you are 100% sure you never want to get rid of it, and you don't have a strong flowing HOB, internal, or canister filter-the reason being the outflow can push the duckweed down below the surface and can clog the intake. When you try to remove duckweed it can be done but if just 1 leaf stays (stuck to other plants, the intake pipe/heater cable, or against the tank wall) it will repopulate quickly. I remove duckweed with the use of a empty water bottle to suck in everything off the surface.

I personally prefer salvinia minima as its larger but not too large, has a cool cat tongue like leaf, and its easy to remove if you want to its also very tolerant to strong light and don't mind condensation. Riccia is another easy option but it can be a little messy (gets stuck to your fingers/arms).

some of my older salvinian minima photos


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Hate duckweed 100%. I have 19 tanks and really good lighting, and every day I have to scoop out all the duckweed and feed it to my goldfish. Its a hassel, blocks light and kills plants.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Imo duckweed is fine if you are 100% sure you never want to get rid of it, and you don't have a strong flowing HOB, internal, or canister filter-the reason being the outflow can push the duckweed down below the surface and can clog the intake. When you try to remove duckweed it can be done but if just 1 leaf stays (stuck to other plants, the intake pipe/heater cable, or against the tank wall) it will repopulate quickly. I remove duckweed with the use of a empty water bottle to suck in everything off the surface.
> 
> I personally prefer salvinia minima as its larger but not too large, has a cool cat tongue like leaf, and its easy to remove if you want to its also very tolerant to strong light and don't mind condensation. Riccia is another easy option but it can be a little messy (gets stuck to your fingers/arms).
> 
> some of my older salvinian minima photos


I just received an order of salvinia minima and was wondering how fast it grows. I've had it for a week now and while I like it's appearance as is, I wouldn't mind having more for my other tanks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> I just received an order of salvinia minima and was wondering how fast it grows. I've had it for a week now and while I like it's appearance as is, I wouldn't mind having more for my other tanks.


Give it 2-3 weeks since it was shipped in cold weather, it should be fully acclimated to the new tank environment and being growing. Speed of growth varies by light intensity, ferts, and nitrate/ammonia available to the plant. Co2 isn't an issue since its at the surface and can pull all it needs from the air.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ty. ^~^


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Some people like it, some people don't. My father likes it because his fish like to snack on it and it doesn't overgrow his tank. I on the other hand dislike it, propagates too quickly and the individual plantlets are just too small for my liking!

If you like the looks of it though and don't mind clearing the tank surface of a bit of it every once in a while, I say go for it!


----------

